# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  تغییر سایز عکس در PictureBox بدون افت کیفیت

## M.T.P

دوستان چطور میشه یک عکس رو در PictureBox بدون افت کیفیت تغییر سایز داد؟

----------


## parselearn

1:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A9%D9%88%D9%86

2: استفاده از كامپوننت ضميمه

----------


## M.T.P

ممنون از توجهتون...
ببینید این عکس با نرم افزار PhotoImpact تغییر اندازه داده شده:


و این یکی با تابع PaintPicture کنترل PictureBox :


علت چیه؟

----------


## parselearn

پستتون برام نامفهموم بود

اما خب شما كدوم حالت ميخوايد حالت رنجه شدن تصوير يا مات؟

----------


## M.T.P

بسیار عالی
دقیقا همون چیزی که میخواستم....  :تشویق: 
اما واسه من حدود چهار ثانیه طول میکشه تا یک عکس با سایز 1280x1024 رو به 320x256 تبدیل کنه. چه در حالت مفسر و چه در حالت کامپایل شده.  :ناراحت: 
چطور برنامه های ویرایش عکس در کسری از ثانیه این کار رو انجام میدن؟؟ حتی عکس بزرگتر از 1280x1024
دوست عزیز parselearn ،، ببین میتونی یه دستی تو کد بیاری... یا سورس دیگه ای داری که سریع تر این فرآیند رو به انجام برسونه.  :متفکر:

----------


## parselearn

مشكل سرعت اين كد در حلقه هاي تو در تو هست
در اين كد 4 حلقه در هم هستند. كه به صورت خطي از بالا به پايين پيكسلها را قرار ميدهند
در صورتي كه بخواهيد سرعت بالاتر برود ميتوانيد تعداد گامها را بيشتر كنيد. ولي اين كار باعث افت كيفيت تصوير ميشه

----------


## vahid4251

> 1:
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A9%D9%88%D9%86
> 
> 2: استفاده از كامپوننت ضميمه



سلام با اين كامپونت چجوري بايد كار كرد

----------


## M.T.P

یه سورس توپ در این زمینه:

لینک

----------

